
Ask HN: Finding jobs that issue new H1B visas? - tesco
My partner will soon be moving to the states to start her PhD. Of course, I would like to move there as well, but I am having extreme difficulties with even finding a company that is willing to sponsor me for an H1B.<p>I have spoken to dozens recruiters and companies, and none of them seem to be willing to sponsor H1Bs. For smaller companies it is too much of a hassle, while large companies often redirect me to their offices in Europe and tell me to start working there first (which I would be willing to do if they can ensure I can move to the states in a certain time period, which they will not). I have of course tried looking online as well, including on HN, but all jobs that advertise to &#x27;sponsor H1Bs&#x27; only seem to actually sponsor a transfer&#x2F;extension, rather than issue a new one (in my experience so far).<p>What makes this so frustrating is that I am not being rejected during the interview, but that I am denied before even taking it even due to the visa.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear any advice on how to approach this: am I looking at the wrong places? Do I just extremely bad luck? Or am I not qualified enough? I do have a CS MSc degree from a top tier university, but am still quite young and have not specialized in a field such as Machine Learning.<p>Thanks in advance<p>PS: I am aware of a previous similar thread, but as that is 5 years old it might be a bit out of date since the H1B visa applications went through the roof since then  (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5150810)
======
bsvalley
So where to start... You missed the 2017 H1B application window. It's over
this year since the quota has been reached already. Companies who want to hire
someone on an H1B will have to submit the application in April 2018, then,
wait until October 2018, which is the next fiscal year when your visa will be
"activated". You can't join the company earlier. So we're talking about you
starting in October 2018 if you're trying to join a company via an H1B visa
today. That is the exact reason why companies refuse to hire people via H1B.
They need people right now, not it 18 months. Though, they can easily transfer
an existing H1 visa without any deadline nor quota. That's why they do accept
H1 transfers.

Which country are you from in Europe? The government is responsible for
immigration related stuff, I doubt they can guaranty any transfer from Europe.
It's out of their reach.

Look at J1 visa's, maybe you can join a company on an J1 (no quota, no
deadline), then in April next year they can apply for an H1B. You'll be under
J1 for about 18 months until October 2018, which will allow you to stay and
start working in the US right now. Usually J1 visa's are for internships, etc.

------
NhanH
The chance of getting an H1B visa is somewhere around 20-25% lately. This is
if you and the company is doing everything correctly, and there is absolutely
no way to increase the odd. This is why company is starting to refuse
sponsoring new visa: it is really hard for them to waste months waiting to
know if you can work for them.

------
JSeymourATL
Recent news item: some entrepreneurs are "hacking the system" through a
workaround that started as an experiment in Massachusetts and has expanded to
five other states. >
[http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2017/05/03/526...](http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2017/05/03/526549402/without-
a-special-visa-foreign-startup-founders-turn-to-a-workaround)

------
ipiyer
Option 1: Work for non-profit: They don't fall under the regular H1B Cap.

Option 2: Take Remote Position: Most the companies don't want to interview you
because they are interviewing a candidate who is going to start a year later
and the chances of you working for them are 25%. So, doing a remote position
is a way to convince an employer.

Option 3: Apply to a school.

------
zerr
What about O* visas?

